# Nintendo games on Smartphones would be a bad idea



## TransformerRobot (Aug 1, 2013)

A very thought provoking article.

Also one I highly agree with. Honestly, who wants to play Pokemon on a Smartphone? That's like wanting to play Mario on PS4 (which very likely wouldn't happen anyway).


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 1, 2013)

I would play Pokemon on a smartphone. Why not? Pokemon's got some really simple controls.


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 1, 2013)

The move towards gaming on smartphones and tablets scares me. I'm okay with it. But please don't start making actual big name titles on such things exclusively.


----------



## Skullmiser (Aug 1, 2013)

Pocket Monsters on a smart phone? I don't know... I think there is something to be said about the feel older hardware. I'll bet that Tom Paris would agree with me.  Remember in "Extreme Risk," when Tom Paris was designing the Delta flyer? Well he put in controls like, giant switches and leavers from his Captain Proton holodeck program, because he knows that tapping panels sucks. I think the Delta Flyer was much better because of it.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 1, 2013)

Skullmiser said:


> Pocket Monsters on a smart phone? I don't know... I think there is something to be said about the feel older hardware. I'll bet that Tom Paris would agree with me.  Remember in "Extreme Risk," when Tom Paris was designing the Delta flyer? Well he put in controls like, giant switches and leavers from his Captain Proton holodeck program, because he knows that tapping panels sucks. I think the Delta Flyer was much better because of it.



I wish I could stop agreeing with your posts.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 1, 2013)

Yeah who the fuck is emulating NES/SNES games on smartphones. No one could play Nintendo games.. Oh...wait a lot apparently. Which is Nintendo had been smart enough, releasing those old titles legit on smartphones would have been another revenue stream.


----------



## Mehru (Aug 1, 2013)

Some older games would have done well. Game and Watch gallery and Duck Hunt to say but a few.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 1, 2013)

Honestly? If ANY "mainstream" company's games would absolutely *thrive *on a smartphone or tablet, it would be Nintendo. Hell, the 3DS is most of the way there already, and the WiiU tablet controller is mostly exactly that.

Not that I'm saying I agree with mainstream gaming moving over to smartphones. All touch and no feel make for a less than stellar experience. Until you throw one of these into the mix, in which case... Well yeah. I don't think we'll be seeing another generation of handhelds at this rate. Nintendo might cling to the 3DS and a potential successor, but the install base on Android/iOS far outweigh that of the 3DS.

EDIT: Oh yeah, as for why the 3DS is actually performing well, it's because it actually has a lot of games for it that people want. Nintendo games. You know, those things that the WiiU doesn't have.


----------



## Icky (Aug 1, 2013)

Have any of you actually fucking _tried_ it? 

Fire Red on a GBA emulator is the best thing I've ever put on my phone. Minish Cap isn't bad either.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 1, 2013)

Man, I would love to play Super Smash Bros. on a Smartphone. Inviting my friends over, and having a big 4 player free for all... we wouldn't be able to see the screen 'cause all our fingers would be on it. Sounds like a blast!


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 1, 2013)

I just tried a few Nintendo titles on my phone. Touch controls are awkward as hell, but it works great for RPGs. Maybe I'm just not used to the lack of physical sensation a button push brings.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Aug 1, 2013)

If you're playing a touch-screen game and there are buttons on the screen, you're doing touch gaming wrong. I believe Extra Credits recently did an episode on this topic. Also, not surprised Nintendo is phobic about yet ANOTHER modern thing. I don't get why they refuse to adapt. They hate LPers, the Internet, mobile devices... They must be fucking stupid or something.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 1, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> If you're playing a touch-screen game and there are buttons on the screen, you're doing touch gaming wrong. I believe Extra Credits recently did an episode on this topic. Also, not surprised Nintendo is phobic about yet ANOTHER modern thing. I don't get why they refuse to adapt. They hate LPers, the Internet, mobile devices... They must be fucking stupid or something.


Yes, Nintendo HATES mobile devices. That's why they've been making them for over 20 years. Because they hate them.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 1, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> If you're playing a touch-screen game and there are buttons on the screen, you're doing touch gaming wrong.


This so much.  Remember how SSBB totally screwed the pooch on its point-and-click menus?


----------



## MochiElZorro (Aug 1, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Yes, Nintendo HATES mobile devices. That's why they've been making them for over 20 years. Because they hate them.



Handheld=/=Mobile... I thought this was obvious. Apparently not.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 1, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> Handheld=/=Mobile... I thought this was obvious. Apparently not.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mobile_device#Types


----------



## MochiElZorro (Aug 1, 2013)

SirRob said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mobile_device#Types



Well look at that, we got mister dictionary over here. I don't care what Wikipedia says. Technically a car or a plane is a mobile device. But that's not the connotation of the term. When people refer to a handheld gaming device, they will call it handheld gaming, and when they refer to gaming on phones/tablets they call it mobile gaming. They are two different things, and damn what Wikipedia says. Since when has Wikipedia been reliable anyways?


----------



## SirRob (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm sorry. You're right. I'll just go back to fapping to Star Fox now.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 2, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I'm sorry. You're right. I'll just go back to fapping to Star Fox now.


Lust penis.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 2, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> If you're playing a touch-screen game and there are buttons on the screen, you're doing touch gaming wrong. I believe Extra Credits recently did an episode on this topic. Also, not surprised Nintendo is phobic about yet ANOTHER modern thing. I don't get why they refuse to adapt. They hate LPers, the Internet, mobile devices... They must be fucking stupid or something.



Like removing cutscenes because "they'll end up on the internet anyway"... I don't get you, Nintendo. That said, the 3DS's Streetpass system is a really dastardly way to get people using their system on a daily basis. You should have seen the thousands of people at PAX all hunched over their 3DSes clearing their Streetpasses... myself included.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 2, 2013)

StreetPass can be awesome indeed.  Not entirely sure how it works -- it seems like the individual games just save a designated block of data and the system itself is allowed to go viral with it.


----------



## Willow (Aug 2, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> Since when has Wikipedia been reliable anyways?


Surprisingly enough, Wikipedia's a pretty accurate source. I wouldn't recommend it for extensive research but it's good as a quick reference. The reason why it's been labeled as unreliable is because people have a tendency to go in and edit entries with stupid things like Shia Labeouf being a cannibal. But those things tend to get taken down and fixed within a matter of minutes. 



Toraneko said:


> Like removing cutscenes because "they'll end up on the internet anyway"... I don't get you, Nintendo. That said, the 3DS's Streetpass system is a really dastardly way to get people using their system on a daily basis. You should have seen the thousands of people at PAX all hunched over their 3DSes clearing their Streetpasses... myself included.


I don't really use many of the added apps like Mii Plaza very often but I found Streetpass to be pretty useful for getting certain items faster in Animal Crossing.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 2, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> StreetPass can be awesome indeed.  Not entirely sure how it works -- it seems like the individual games just save a designated block of data and the system itself is allowed to go viral with it.



What's nice is that the game's cart doesn't have to be in the system for the console to distribute the Streetpass data.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 2, 2013)

I've noticed that.  That is indeed the brilliant part about it, it's integrated at a system level and isn't a game-specific thing.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Aug 2, 2013)

But what about this scenario?

If Nintendo moves all their development from in-house hardware to Smartphones and tablets, other developers follow as well.

Wouldn't that get rid of a lot of jobs in these development companies? As in jobs that people need everywhere to get through this struggling economy?

EDIT:

Although this brings an interesting point of view to the discussion.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 2, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> If Nintendo moves all their development from in-house hardware to Smartphones and tablets, other developers follow as well.
> 
> Wouldn't that get rid of a lot of jobs in these development companies? As in jobs that people need everywhere to get through this struggling economy?


I'm not following you. Do you mean hardware R&D jobs specifically at Nintendo? Because those would really be the only ones affected by such a move. That said, maybe Nintendo shifts gears and develops the next DS using an Android OS and cellular radio to create a gaming-oriented smartphone. Maybe they'll make it like a pipe dream I described over in this thead. In this way, they could leverage existing developer familiarity with Android alongside unique aspects of Nintendo hardware design. They could release "lite" versions of their games while promoting the advantages that their hardware has over traditional Android tablets and smartphones. Hell, they could even make the next "home console" a small box that sits next to the TV and uses the wireless display tech to turn standard iOS or Android devices into a Nintendo console via an app.

God, Nintendo, why don't you ever listen to me? :|


----------



## TransformerRobot (Aug 2, 2013)

Runefox said:


> I'm not following you. Do you mean hardware R&D jobs specifically at Nintendo? Because those would really be the only ones affected by such a move. That said, maybe Nintendo shifts gears and develops the next DS using an Android OS and cellular radio to create a gaming-oriented smartphone. Maybe they'll make it like a pipe dream I described over in this thead. In this way, they could leverage existing developer familiarity with Android alongside unique aspects of Nintendo hardware design. They could release "lite" versions of their games while promoting the advantages that their hardware has over traditional Android tablets and smartphones. Hell, they could even make the next "home console" a small box that sits next to the TV and uses the wireless display tech to turn standard iOS or Android devices into a Nintendo console via an app.
> 
> God, Nintendo, why don't you ever listen to me? :|



Maybe you should e-mail them. Here.


----------



## Infestissumam (Aug 2, 2013)

Maybe once developers actually get controls on mobile devices down in a way that doesn't feel alien, then mobile gaming'd be nice. I feel like controls on mobile devices are very limited, though.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Aug 2, 2013)

Infestissumam said:


> Maybe once developers actually get controls  on mobile devices down in a way that doesn't feel alien, then mobile  gaming'd be nice. I feel like controls on mobile devices are very  limited, though.



Me too.

Not to mention the lack of innovation afterwards if such a move is made.

The Wii U is an innovation because of the additional screen.

The only way developers can do something like that would require players buying a second pad.

Also, there's the previously brought up problem of Smash Bros. 4-player on one tiny screen. Thank you very much SirRob.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 2, 2013)

I don't really consider the tablet controller an innovation unique to Nintendo; Other systems began doing this much earlier, such as Microsoft's SmartGlass and to a much lesser extent, the Dreamcast's VMU. Granted, they did have little if any impact on gameplay, but the WiiU tablet controller, while more focused than the other efforts... Really doesn't have much of an impact on gameplay, either. The only games I've seen it used for to great effect have been Nintendo first party titles and maybe ZombiU, though it was even gimmicky then, too. Keep in mind that one of the major aspects of the WiiU is the ability to game without using the TV screen; Many potential applications go out the window and you're back to single-screen most of the time as a result. One or the other usually has to be sacrificed. In addition, the WiiU tablet controller uses a resistive touchscreen, which basically means you have to fumble with the stylus or risk damaging the screen / sensitivity by mashing it with your fingers like I'm apt to do with the (3)DS because I can't get the stylus out fast enough and keeping it in hand is awkward.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Aug 2, 2013)

Well here's another thing.

What about in the future when Wii games might be added to the Virtual Console, or something similar? Specifically, on a tablet or Smartphone. Won't that seriously take away from the feel we got from actually playing those games on the Wii?


----------



## Runefox (Aug 2, 2013)

Not really. Wiimotes = Bluetooth. Sync those bad boys up, get a wireless sensor bar, and you're laughing.

EDIT: Obviously while using an MHL adapter or Digital AV adapter/AppleTV (Android and iOS respectively) to output to a TV.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 2, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Although this brings an interesting point of view to the discussion.


Interesting read, except for the part where I facepalmed halfway through because they used "horde" instead of *hoard*.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Aug 2, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Not really. Wiimotes = Bluetooth. Sync those bad boys up, get a wireless sensor bar, and you're laughing.
> 
> EDIT: Obviously while using an MHL adapter or Digital AV adapter/AppleTV (Android and iOS respectively) to output to a TV.



Will AppleTV work with tablets or Smartphones?

EDIT:

Here's something Iwata has to say. Figured it would add to the topic.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Aug 2, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> EDIT:
> 
> Here's something Iwata has to say. Figured it would add to the topic.



Okay.

Now we know they're idiots for sure.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 2, 2013)

Well that's interesting. As a Graphic Design major, I can totally understand where Iwata's coming from. When you're making something for another person, that work lacks a quality that can only be found in something that comes entirely from you. It becomes hard for the creator to consider his or her work art, although the recipient or viewers might think so. I definitely think games are art.
Still, it's very sad to hear that Nintendo's focusing more on what we want, rather than what they want to produce, especially since those two things apparently don't overlap. I think it's sad for anyone who gets stuck in that situation. I remember getting angry when Hideo Kojima said games weren't art, but with this explanation the reasoning becomes clear.
While I like Nintendo's transparency, I think these recent interviews are seriously hurting them! What are they thinking, saying these things to the public?


----------



## Runefox (Aug 3, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Will AppleTV work with tablets or Smartphones?


I take it you've never actually used one or heard of AirPlay. Yes, though in this case only so long as they're iOS. Android devices don't currently have a wireless display option available as far as I'm aware.


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 3, 2013)

I never really thought Nintendo making games for other platforms would ever be a good idea, especially on phones and tablets. The games are what sell the system. Come the time when the tidal wave of new titles from E3 roll in, then people will buy more of them. If I bought a Wii U now, what would I buy? Zombi U, _maybe_ Nintendo land at a push. I think that is what is holding consumers back. We all want Smash bros, Mario Kart 8, Mario 3D world! The big titles! Games on iPad that cost a quid or two are nice and entertaining, but no substitutes for the big blockbusters.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 3, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Well that's interesting. As a Graphic Design major, I can totally understand where Iwata's coming from. When you're making something for another person, that work lacks a quality that can only be found in something that comes entirely from you. It becomes hard for the creator to consider his or her work art, although the recipient or viewers might think so. I definitely think games are art.
> 
> Still, it's very sad to hear that Nintendo's focusing more on what we want, rather than what they want to produce, especially since those two things apparently don't overlap. I think it's sad for anyone who gets stuck in that situation. I remember getting angry when Hideo Kojima said games weren't art, but with this explanation the reasoning becomes clear.
> While I like Nintendo's transparency, I think these recent interviews are seriously hurting them! What are they thinking, saying these things to the public?


To me it basically boils down to "the customer is always right".  Games are a business, and while it's nice to see the artistic statement here and there, how many of those are one-off efforts that don't (literally) pay off?  E.g. _Okami_ is the poster child of swan songs.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Aug 3, 2013)

If anything else is threatening Nintendo it's the fact that most gamers would rather play generic first-person-shooters where everything is brown and nothing is creative.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Aug 3, 2013)

If anything else is threatening Nintendo it's the fact that most gamers would rather play generic first-person-shooters where everything is brown and nothing is creative.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 3, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> If anything else is threatening Nintendo it's the fact that most gamers would rather play generic first-person-shooters where everything is brown and nothing is creative.


I hesitate to call those people gamers. Nintendo software generally sells extremely well, but the fact of the matter is, they've shot themselves in the foot over the past couple of generations and are having immense difficulty programming games to take advantage of HD resolutions. As a result, we've got virtually no Nintendo software whatsoever for the WiiU. The same thing happened with the 3DS when it launched, but it actually managed to recover mostly due to those enhanced N64 remakes. So far, the WiiU has no killer app.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Aug 3, 2013)

Runefox said:


> I hesitate to call those people gamers. Nintendo software generally sells extremely well, but the fact of the matter is, they've shot themselves in the foot over the past couple of generations and are having immense difficulty programming games to take advantage of HD resolutions. As a result, we've got virtually no Nintendo software whatsoever for the WiiU. The same thing happened with the 3DS when it launched, but it actually managed to recover mostly due to those enhanced N64 remakes. So far, the WiiU has no killer app.



Unless Pikmin 3 proves itself to be one.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 3, 2013)

Sometimes I wonder if this thread involves a 12 year old wearing a stained Nintendo t-shirt making judgment calls on something that is also an international business but not understanding certain Japanese mentalities. 

But Runefox, look up Chromecast, because that's the closest Google got and it's sold out right now.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Aug 3, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Honestly, who wants to play Pokemon on a Smartphone?



Uh, plenty of people.  Like, youcouldbemakingmillionsofdollarsrightnow kind of people.

But then again, people can already do that:

[yt]htCP3mwWbJ0[/yt]

Shit I got Doom on my iPhone.  Why wouldn't I also want to play old Gameboy games on my phone?


----------



## Runefox (Aug 3, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> But Runefox, look up Chromecast, because that's the closest Google got and it's sold out right now.


Looks like it's an AppleTV-alike minus the standalone functionality, but doesn't do display mirroring. Still pretty neat and I'm not surprised it's sold out at $35.

Prior to this, Androids could do similar via DLNA, but DLNA has never really worked all that well, at least for me.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 3, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Looks like it's an AppleTV-alike minus the standalone functionality, but doesn't do display mirroring. Still pretty neat and I'm not surprised it's sold out at $35.
> 
> Prior to this, Androids could do similar via DLNA, but DLNA has never really worked all that well, at least for me.



True, but also MKV s it can play when you drop them in the Chrome Browser, O/T but still something worth looking at for $35.

I can understand why it wouldn't jump fully into Smartphones, I mean the DS is still making money, but I don't understand how Pikmin is killer must get game, never heard of the shit prior to the list of releases by Nintendo a few months ago. It's not a household name like Mario and Zelda are. So yeah not seeing it as the savior for Wii U

But as I said prior plenty of older games can make it on there just fine. It beats watching everyone play Candy Crush or Angry Birds all the time.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Aug 3, 2013)

I feel like if Nintendo can't save the Wii U I'm gonna become clinically depressed.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 3, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> I feel like if Nintendo can't save the Wii U I'm gonna become clinically depressed.



umm wow.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Aug 3, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> umm wow.



Well it's the manufacturer I've been raised on since I was just 2 years old. Nintendo ceasing hardware manufacturing would be like loosing my legs (At least to me it would be).

Come to think of it, it seems Nintendo might not be the only one hit by the mobile gaming threat.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 4, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Well it's the manufacturer I've been raised on since I was just 2 years old. Nintendo ceasing hardware manufacturing would be like loosing my legs (At least to me it would be).
> 
> Come to think of it, it seems Nintendo might not be the only one hit by the mobile gaming threat.



umm wow.


----------



## Infestissumam (Aug 4, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> To me it basically boils down to "the customer is always right".  Games are a business, and while it's nice to see the artistic statement here and there, how many of those are one-off efforts that don't (literally) pay off?  E.g. _Okami_ is the poster child of swan songs.


The same could be said about any media - including movies and music, two commonly-accepted forms of art.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Aug 4, 2013)

Well what if consumers aren't willing enough to transition from traditional consoles and handhelds to Smartphones and tablets? What if that fatally undermines the gaming industry (I suck at economics)?


----------



## Infestissumam (Aug 4, 2013)

If consumers continue purchasing consoles, then generally consoles will continue being made.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 4, 2013)

Playing video games on a phone is a bad idea.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 4, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Playing video games on a phone is a bad idea.


I dunno, Tiny Wings is one of the most soothing experiences I can think of in gaming.

Really, it depends on the gam. RPG's work fine on touch screens, so do many casual games. I imagine Pikmin would work great on a phone's touchsceen, for example. Though personally I would need an iControlPad or similar to actually play more demanding games. I've been meaning to pick one up for ages now...


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 4, 2013)

Okami took way to long to even get into game play.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Aug 4, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Okami took way to long to even get into game play.



What blasphemy is this?!?! Down with the heretic! :V


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 4, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Okami took way to long to even get into game play.



It did have a 5- to 10- minute long prologue, yes, but I'm sure there've been longer.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 4, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> It did have a 5- to 10- minute long prologue, yes, but I'm sure there've been longer.


You mean like Xenosaga?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Aug 4, 2013)

Infestissumam said:


> If consumers continue purchasing consoles, then generally consoles will continue being made.



But the PS4, Xbox One and Wii U are selling less in their first days than their predecessors.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 5, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> But the PS4, Xbox One and Wii U are selling less in their first days than their predecessors.


Well the WiiU is selling less in its... First *year* because there's nothing worth playing on it, much like the 3DS' troubled launch. The PS4 and XB1 haven't even been released yet, so going on pre-order data alone isn't really a big indicator of how well they'll do. That said, many people haven't been very impressed with what's been shown so far, and the fiasco revolving around the XB1's initial announcement seriously hurt interest in the system, to the point that Microsoft made the rather unprecedented move of reversing its policies from consumer backlash. There is still a lot of confusion surrounding what Microsoft's policies really are, whether or not a broadband internet connection will be required, etc.

This is hardly the first time a next-gen console has been outsold at launch by its predecessor, either (nor the first time this happened to Nintendo); The Gamecube was outsold by the Nintendo 64 by nearly 50% throughout the lifespans of the consoles, and at launch with the N64 selling 5.8 million units in its first year to the Gamecube's 3.8 million.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 5, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> It did have a 5- to 10- minute long prologue, yes, but I'm sure there've been longer.



Whether other games have longer prologues still doesn't take away the fact, Okami took too long to start the game. 

As far as game console sales, it has to do with price. Only when the PSX and PS2 dropped to $100 did people start buying the consoles and playing games at $20. By then it also had a massive library, which is why the PS2 has the top spot and the PSX is not far behind. It certainly didn't hurt that once people could afford a PS2 they didn't have to throw away their PS1 library. The Wii had a price point that general consumer was willing to pay into. It was coupled with the fact there were games for about anyone on the system. The Wii also was a good indoor activity, specially those who live in Nintendo's US base in Redmond WA area. 

Course the Playstation is part of a failed result in Nintendo's early days to create disc based games.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 5, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Course the Playstation is part of a failed result in Nintendo's early days to create disc based games.


The only reason Sony's in the game is because Nintendo screwed them by partnering with Philips, a non-Japanese company, behind their back after they had already begun collaborating. They had all this work completed and a sense of betrayal, and so they spun it up into PlayStation.

The PlayStation's popularity is the only reason Microsoft entered the console market, as game developers were more and more moving away from the PC/DirectX platform to consoles. Microsoft engineers originally began the project by modifying a Dell laptop.

Both companies saw entering the console space as extremely risky and not likely to succeed, but had driving motives which allowed them to move forward.

Nintendo is solely responsible for both of its major competitors entering the console wars and kicking its ass rather soundly in the home console arena.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Aug 5, 2013)

At least Nintendo still puts out interesting console titles. All I see on the Xbox and PlayStation consoles are generic first-person-shooters and boring racers.


----------



## Infestissumam (Aug 5, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Nintendo is solely responsible for both of its major competitors entering the console wars and kicking its ass rather soundly in the home console arena.


I'm pretty certain Nintendo destroyed its competitors with the Wii, haha.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 5, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> At least Nintendo still puts out interesting console titles. All I see on the Xbox and PlayStation consoles are generic first-person-shooters and boring racers.



Someone clearly hasn't been paying attention then.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Aug 5, 2013)

Infestissumam said:


> I'm pretty certain Nintendo destroyed its competitors with the Wii, haha.



Zing!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 5, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Zing!



 Oh yes, that's why Sony beat the Wii with 2 consoles. 

*1. *Sony *	PlayStation 2 *	2000 	*155 million*[1]
2. Nintendo 	Nintendo DS 	2004 	153.93 million[2]
3. Nintendo 	Game Boy and Game Boy Color[3] 	1989 and 1998 	118.69 million[2]
*4. *Sony 	*PlayStation *	1994 	*102.49 million*[4]
*5.* Nintendo 	Wii 	2006 	100.04 million[2]

Like pay attention instead of hopping over to a fanboy "zing" and looking foolish.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Aug 5, 2013)

But Sony will never have any games that are as memorable and recognizable worldwide around the world as Nintendo.

Also:

[video=youtube;5A02Du9GQCg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5A02Du9GQCg[/video]

My reaction?


----------



## Infestissumam (Aug 5, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Oh yes, that's why Sony beat the Wii with 2 consoles.
> 
> *1. *Sony *    PlayStation 2 *    2000     *155 million*[1]
> 2. Nintendo     Nintendo DS     2004     153.93 million[2]
> ...


Ah, I was going by generations, in which the Wii dominated this one alongside the DS.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 5, 2013)

The Wii's hardware dominated. The Wii's software sales did not. Hardware sales are only part of the equation, and while Nintendo's first party titles (generally) sold like hotcakes, third party software was largely ignored, much like in generations past. The Wii was considered to be in its own market segment simply because it was A) a last-gen system, and B) so cheap. Most of the more hardcore market purchased a Wii specifically for Nintendo titles, while purchasing either or both a 360 and/or PS3 for other gaming. Most casual gamers and families purchased the Wii for its price and for its casual software (Wii Fit and dance titles in particular was massively successful in this).

Seriously, check this out. There are maybe a half dozen games on here that I would personally play. Most of the popular games are exercise titles and minigame collections. Mario Kart Wii, NSMB Wii, Brawl and Mario Galaxy are the only titles in the top 10 which are actually proper games - And the number one seller is just the pack-in. The Wii was the least supported console as far as actual games released for it. The price of the Wii and the family/casual appeal are nearly the sole factors in its sales numbers advantage over the other current-gen consoles.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 5, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> But Sony will never have any games that are as memorable and recognizable worldwide around the world as Nintendo.
> 
> My reaction?



You need to stop with the fanboyism it's really annoying. It's not that I hate Nintendo but its people like you that help turn people off from gaming on that system instead of supporting it. 

Sony wasn't in the game as early as Nintendo and as far as memorability.












And the one to outsell them all.


----------



## Icky (Aug 5, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> You need to stop with the fanboyism it's really annoying. It's not that I hate Nintendo but its people like you that help turn people off from gaming on that system instead of supporting it.



Extra emphasis on the "THIS".



TransformerRobot said:


> At least Nintendo still puts out interesting console titles. All I see on the Xbox and PlayStation consoles are generic first-person-shooters and boring racers.



Say what you will about generic FPS's, but when anybody mentions modern video games today, Halo and CoD are the first things that come to mind.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Aug 5, 2013)

People are still more familiar with Mario than they are with Mickey Mouse. No, this isn't fanboyism, I heard it myself.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 5, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> People are still more familiar with Mario than they are with Mickey Mouse. No, this isn't fanboyism, I heard it myself.



You know I'm sorry I ever called you a bot. It's an insult to the technology and programming that goes into making them.

And what the hell does an outdated cartoon mouse have to do with a videogame character? Of course people are more familiar with something that is culturally relevant.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 5, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> People are still more familiar with Mario than they are with Mickey Mouse. No, this isn't fanboyism, I heard it myself.


Uh huh... And Sonic was more popular than Mario. Get over it already. Nintendo is not an infallible company, and its products are not rainbow-sprinkled golden unicorn turds. They've done great things, and so have many others in the industry.

Going back to the topic, though, why does it matter what platform you play games on, as long as it's suitable for the game? Clearly you don't want to play a complex flight simulator on a smartphone, but a platformer and really virtually any Nintendo game would actually work quite well on one. Nintendo as a company isn't likely to actually do so, but if the time should come that they no longer produce hardware, I could see their games finding a very comfortable home on iOS and Android. And honestly, if there's one thing Nintendo is REALLY good at, it's making bite-sized minigames that would sell great for two bucks on the app store.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 5, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> People are still more familiar with Mario than they are with Mickey Mouse. No, this isn't fanboyism, I heard it myself.



No they are not. Mickey Mouse is a global name. Show me the statistics or please put more thought into your posts.

Because we totally see Nintendo resorts and massive cruises for that matter. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walt_Disney_Parks_and_Resorts


----------



## Icky (Aug 5, 2013)

Runefox said:


> And honestly, if there's one thing Nintendo is REALLY good at, it's making bite-sized minigames that would sell great for two bucks on the app store.



I just realized how perfect the WarioWare DS game would be on a smartphone. 

Why isn't this a thing yet?!


----------



## Infestissumam (Aug 5, 2013)

Runefox said:


> The Wii's hardware dominated. The Wii's software sales did not. Hardware sales are only part of the equation, and while Nintendo's first party titles (generally) sold like hotcakes, third party software was largely ignored, much like in generations past. The Wii was considered to be in its own market segment simply because it was A) a last-gen system, and B) so cheap. Most of the more hardcore market purchased a Wii specifically for Nintendo titles, while purchasing either or both a 360 and/or PS3 for other gaming. Most casual gamers and families purchased the Wii for its price and for its casual software (Wii Fit and dance titles in particular was massively successful in this).
> 
> Seriously, check this out. There are maybe a half dozen games on here that I would personally play. Most of the popular games are exercise titles and minigame collections. Mario Kart Wii, NSMB Wii, Brawl and Mario Galaxy are the only titles in the top 10 which are actually proper games - And the number one seller is just the pack-in. The Wii was the least supported console as far as actual games released for it. The price of the Wii and the family/casual appeal are nearly the sole factors in its sales numbers advantage over the other current-gen consoles.


That doesn't change the fact that it outsold the 360 and PS3 so badly that the two competitors tried turning to their own attempts at motion technology, if we are judging based on sales. Of course, I agree with you that the Wii had a serious lack of proper games. It's no where close to one of the best consoles, in my honest opinion.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Aug 5, 2013)

I thought this was gonna be stupid at first...

But yeah, bad whether may have something to do with it.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 5, 2013)

No, the question is _whether_ or not the *weather* has anything to do with it.


----------



## Aquin (Aug 6, 2013)

What? Pokemon would be awesome on an alternative device. I can see the issue being if not everyone has a phone thats capable of handling the newer games graphics, but hell. I've got one and would certainly try it.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 6, 2013)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Why wouldn't I also want to play old Gameboy games on my phone?


Touch screen controls.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 6, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> But yeah, bad whether may have something to do with it.


That is the most idiotic cop-out I have ever heard. Plain and simple, there is no software worth buying on the WiiU and almost zero third party support, just like the Wii. It currently has no killer app to attract the casual crowd, and is priced significantly higher than most people are comfortable paying for it. It has nothing to do with acts of god.

Jesus Christ, anything to excuse Nintendo of wrongdoing.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 6, 2013)

The 3DS is doing better but it was because it was downgraded from what was originally predicted. They had to downplay forecast on sales, slash the price of the 3DS and finally have games for it.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Aug 6, 2013)

Runefox said:


> That is the most idiotic cop-out I have ever heard. Plain and simple, there is no software worth buying on the WiiU and almost zero third party support, just like the Wii. It currently has no killer app to attract the casual crowd, and is priced significantly higher than most people are comfortable paying for it. It has nothing to do with acts of god.
> 
> Jesus Christ, anything to excuse Nintendo of wrongdoing.



I didn't say I supported something so stupid, I just thought it kind of made sense.


----------

